# New Carter Brothers Boxcars



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

I know everybody is wondering who I am and I will be taking care of that soon. In the mean time, I am taking with Ed Fillion from Deerfield River Laser, http://www.deerfieldriverlaser.com/contactus.html , about producing a 24' Carter Brothers Boxcar in 1:20.3. You see, Ed produced an On3 boxcar for Boone Morrison some years back and he still has all the drawings and computer programs from when he did the cutting for the On3 car. I asked Ed if he can enlarge all the computer stuff and cut it in 20.3 and he said yes. It will be a little while before he can get to it because of regular kits and other custom cutting to do. Ed's already told me he's going to enjoy doing this project. I don't know what the price will be but Ed said they would be in with the prices of his other kits.

Ed will only be offering the wood for the car. Hartford Products offers a short kit for a 28' Carter boxcar which includes the 4' WB trucks I think. I've been writing to Bob about maybe requesting changing the 4' truck for his 3'8" truck, but he hasn't gotten back to me on that yet.

When I get the first kit for approval, I will take pictures of the construction and post them here. If you like California narrow gauge, then you'll need Carter freight cars. If you think you'd like one drop Ed or myself an e-mail and let us know.

Thanks.

Chester Louis SA #64
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I may be interested in some of these. California NG is my thing.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would be interested because 24' is the right length for my logging line. 

Chris


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Carter Bros. do it with swing motion! Count in another California Narrow Gauge junkie!


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey everybody, 

Got an email from Ed Fallion of Deerfield River Laser about the Carter Brothers boxcar. Ed told me that he has all the drawings done and will have the first sample kit in two weeks. Now remember this is going to be a wood ONLY kit. Hartford Products has two Carter's boxcar SHORT kits which include the trucks but no wood. These are a ventilated and a standard boxcar. The kits are for a 28' car but can be used for the 24' car also. As this car will be the first cut, I will be starting it rather shortly and will do a build thread here as I build it. 

Won't be long now my friends.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds real good. I am also a fan of SP Narrow gauge


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I know it's been a long time since I announced the 24' Carter Brot. boxcar so here is an update.

I met with Ed Fillion today to discuss the car. First. Ed and his wife bought a new home a year ago and most of the last year he has spent getting ready and moving the company as well as their lives into the new home. But now the dust has settled and the design work has started to progress. The first burn turned out to be about 5% too big overall from the scaling up. 

In discussing the car via email, we decided to change the frame from a one piece burn to a multi stick frame much like the protype, including using morties and tenon joinery which will make for a very strong and easy to assemble frame. All the frame pieces will be burned from the same piece of wood. I saw the first two samples and was very impressed. A couple of minor dimentional changes to make and the frame will be ready.

Because the scaling up was full of many variables, the car will have to be redesigned which will be done in sections, each section will be correct before adding the next section to guarantee that the car is correct over all. With the frame design work 98% done it shouldn't take too much longer now before the car is complete.

More news when it become avaiable.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good to hear you are back on it.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Chester--I'm in for a kit.

Larry


----------

